# عقارب الزمن...... و زمن العقارب



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

Post #1 


Start






عـــقــالــســاعــةـارب​
نخطئ كثيرا" حين نظن ان عقارب الساعة لا تلسع ولا تقتل ...

إنها تمارس فينا أبشع أنواع القتل ...

لانها تلسع وقتنا وتقتل عمرنا ونحن لاندرك ...

وهذا النوع من العقارب لا ندرك خطورته إلا حين نلمح زحف الأيام علينا ...

عندها ندرك أن عقارب الساعة في زحفها بين الثواني والدقائق ...

قد اختلست أجمل العمر .. ترى هل فكر أحدكم في هذا اليوم .....؟؟!!!



عــقــارب الــدراســة​
على الرغم من صغر هذا النوع من العقارب ...

إلا أنها تؤذي بعمق ... لأنها تظهر في حياتنا في مرحلة مهمة من مراحل
العمر ...

وتلتصق بنا في وقت لانجيد فيه استخدام العقل كثيراً ...

وتبث سمومها في براءتنا وقد ترافقنا إلى بقية مراحلنا ...

وربما تحولنا سمومها المبكرة فينا مع الوقت إلى ..عقارب ...



عـــقـــارب الـصـــداقـــة​
قد نحتاج إلى الكثير من الوقت لإكتشاف سموم هذا النوع من العقارب ...

لأن ثقتك العمياء بعقارب الصداقة ::

تجعلك تستبعد أن يكونوا مصدر السموم الحقيقي في حياتك ...

وقد تستهلك الكثير من العمر وأنت تبحث في جدار خصوصياتك

عن الثغرة التي تتسرب منها أسرارك الى الآخرين ...

وتستهلك الكثير من الغباء وأنت تشكو لهم همومك ويجيدون الإنصات لك ...

وفي أعماقهم ضحكة سخرية لاتسمعها أنت ...

لأن بينك وبينها جدار من الثقة ...

وقد يؤدي إكتشافك وجود هذا النوع من العقارب في حياتك الى فقدان الثقة بالآخرين ...



عــقــارب الــعــمــل​
هؤلاء قد لا يكونون أخطر أنواع العقارب في عمرك ...

لكنهم من أقذر أنواعها لأنهم يبثون سمومهم في رزقك ومصدر عيشك ...

وهذا النوع لا يظهر ولا يتكاثر إلا بموت الضمير ...

ويجيد بث سمومه بطرق ملتوية وفي سرية تامة ...

وقد يبيح لنفسه لسعك بسمومه فقط لأنك تتقدمه وتقف أمامه ...

وقد لا تستطيع التخلص منه مهما حاولت ...

لأن وجوده في محيط عملك أمر لا تستطيع تغييره ...

وقد لا تسعفك ظروفك إلى الرحيل من المكان تجنباً لسمومه ...

فتضطر وبإسم الحاجة إلى احتمال هذا النوع البغيض من العقارب ...

الذي يتكاثر بشكل مخيف ولايخلو منه مجال ...



عــقــارب الــحــب​
هذا النوع من العقارب من أشد أنواع العقارب خطورة عليك ...

لشدة التصاقه بك وبحلمك ولسعته إن لم تقتلك دمرتك ...

وهذا النوع من العقارب يتخصص في الحلم والإحساس ...

فإن كنت كتلة من الإحساس فإن لسعته تنهيك تماماً ...

وقد تتجاهل سريان سمومه فيك وتحتمل الآلام وتزداد التصاقاً به ...

لأنك وصلت إلى مرحلة متقدمه من .. إدمــانه ...


عــقــارب الــخــريــف​
هؤلاء تلتقيهم في خريف عمرك في وقت تكون فيه في أمسّ الحاجة

إلى واحة دافئه تحتويك ...

وتبث الأمن في نفسك المرهقة من فصول الحياة ...

وتطمن إحساسك المخيف باستقبال خريف العمر فيقتحمون هدوءك ...

لا يحترمون خريفك .. يمنحونك بعض التوهم المقيت ...

يبثون سمومهم في استقرارك النفسي ...

ويستغلون حاجتك إلى إعادة الزمن الجميل من جديد ...

ويمارسون أدوارهم في الخفاء ...

ويفاجئونك بلسعتهم السامة كعقارب الرمل ..


عـــقــارب الأقــارب​
كان يقال في الماضي " الأقارب عقارب" ...

وكان يقال أيضا "أقرب لك عقرب لك" ...

وقلة قليلة تلك التي لم تتذوق لسعة هذا النوع من العقارب ...

وسموم هذا النوع هي الأكثر مرارة ...

ولسعتها هي الأكثر ألماً ...

لأنها جاءت من الأقرب الذي كان يجب أن يكون الأقرب لنا في كل شيء ...


:: وأخــيـــراً :​:
( لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك ...
كي لا تكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب ) ...

ترى بعد أن كنا نعيش بعقارب الزمن هل أصبحنا نعيش في زمـن العـقارب؟!!.. 


--------------------​


----------



## LOLA012 (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عقارب الزمن...... و زمن العقارب*

جميل جدا يا كاندي يا حبيبتى 
بعد موضوع رائع 
وجميل اوىىىىىىىىىىىىى 
ميرسى ليكى كتيرررررررررررررر ​


----------



## amali (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عقارب الزمن...... و زمن العقارب*

موضوعك رائع حبيبتي

الله يعفينا من شر العقارب

على كل حال الحمد لله احنا لسة عايشين و لم نمت بلدغة احدى العقارب

تحياتي لكي

شكرا لطرحك للمواضيع الراقية دائما




​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عقارب الزمن...... و زمن العقارب*

ميرسى يا لولا على الرد

وربنا يوفقك يا قمر​


----------



## candy shop (4 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: عقارب الزمن...... و زمن العقارب*

شكرااا ليكى على الرد الجميل

وربنا يكون معاكى ياamali​


----------



## white heart (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*الفرق بين عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب؟؟؟؟؟*

الفرق بين عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب ...!! 

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عـــقـــارب الــســاعــة ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 


نخطئ كثيرا" حين نظن ان عقارب الساعة لاتلسع ولاتقتل,
انها تمارس فينا أبشع أنواع القتل..لانها تلسع وقتنا 
وتقتل عمرنا ونحن لاندرك وهذا النوع من العقارب لا ندرك
خطورته الا حين نلمح زحف الايام علينا عندها ندرك 
أن عقارب الساعة في زحفها بين الثواني والدقائق قد 
اختلست أجمل العمر..ترى هل فكر أحدكم في هذا اليوم..؟؟



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عــقــارب الــدراســة ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 


على الرغم من صغر هذا النوع من العقارب الا أنها تؤذي
بعمق, لأنها تظهر في حياتنا في مرحلة مهمة من مراحل 
العمر, وتلتصق بنا في وقت لانجيد فيه استخدام العقل كثيرا"
وتبث سمومها في براءتنا وقد ترافقنا الى بقية مراحلنا
وربما تحولنا سمومها المبكرة فينا مع الوقت الى..عقارب



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عـــقـــارب الـ ـصـــداقـــة ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 



قد نحتاج الى الكثير من الوقت لإكتشاف سموم هذا النوع
من العقارب,لأن ثقتك العمياء بعقارب الصداقة تجعلك تستبعد
أن يكونوا مصدر السموم الحقيقي في حياتك,وقد تستهلك 
الكثير من العمر وأنت تبحث في جدار خصوصياتك عن 
الثغرة التي تتسرب منها أسرارك الى الآخرين ,وتستهلك
الكثير من الغباء وأنت تشكو لهم همومك ويجيدون 
الإنصات لك وفي أعماقهم ضحكة سخرية لاتسمعها أنت ,
لأن بينك وبينها جدار من الثقة, وقد يؤدي إكتشافك وجود
هذا النوع من العقارب في حياتك الى فقدان الثقة بالآخرين



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عــقــارب الــعــمــل ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 


هؤلاء قد لايكونون أخطر أنواع العقارب في عمرك لكنهم من
أقذر أنواعها لأنهم يبثون سمومهم في رزقك ومصدر عيشك,
وهذا النوع لايظهر ولايتكاثر الا بموت الضمير ويجيد بث
سمومه بطرق ملتويه وفي سريه تامة, وقد يبيح لنفسه لسعك
بسمومه فقط لأنك تتقدمه وتقف أمامه وقد لاتستطيع التخلص
منه مهما حاولت لأن وجوده في محيط عملك أمر لاتستطيع 
تغييره , وقد لاتسعفك ظروفك الى الرحيل من المكان تجنبا"
لسمومه فتضطر وباسم الحاجه الى احتمال هذا النوع
البغيض من العقارب الذي يتكاثر بشكل مخيف ولايخلو منه مجال..


«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عــقــارب الــحــب ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 


هذا النوع من العقارب من أشد أنواع العقارب خطورة عليك..
لشدة التصاقه بك وبحلمك ولسعته ان لم تقتلك دمرتك..
وهذا النوع من العقارب يتخصص في الحلم والاحساس,
فان كنت كتلة من الاحساس فان لسعته تنهيك تماما",
وقد تتجاهل سريان سمومه فيك وتحتمل الآلام وتزداد 
التصاقا" به لأنك وصلت الى مرحلة متقدمه من..إدمــانه



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عــقــارب الــخــريــف ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 


هؤلاء تلتقيهم في خريف عمرك في وقت تكون فيه في أمسّ
الحاجه الى واحة دافئه تحتويك وتبث الأمن في نفسك
المرهقه المنهمكه من فصول الحياة, وتطمن احساسك 
المخيف باستقبال خريف العمر فيقتحمون هدوءك , 
لايحترمون خريفك يمنحونك بعض التوهم المقيت, يبثون
سمومهم في استقرارك النفسي,ويستغلون حاجتك الى 
اعادة الزمن الجميل من جديد..ويمارسون أدوارهم في 
الخفاء ويفاجئونك بلسعتهم السامه كعقارب الرمل..




«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عـــقــارب الأقــارب ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®»

كان يقال في الماضي " الأقارب عقارب" وكان يقال أيضا" 
"أقرب لك عقرب لك" وقله قليله تلك التي لم تتذوق لسعة 
هذا النوع من العقارب, وسموم هذا النوع هي الأكثر مرارة
ولسعتها هي الأكثر ألما" , لأنها جاءت من الأقرب الذي كان
يجب أن يكون الأقرب لنا في كل شيء..



«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ وأخــيـــرا ً ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 

ترى بعد أن كنا نعيش بعقارب الزمن هل أصبحنا نعيش في زمـن العـقارب؟ ​


----------



## candy shop (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب؟؟؟؟؟*

عـــقـــارب الـ ـصـــداقـــة 

نوع صعب اوى اوى

ميرس يا قمر​


----------



## mrmr120 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: الفرق بين عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب؟؟؟؟؟*

«®°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°™ عـــقـــارب الـ ـصـــداقـــة ™°·.¸.•°°·.¸.•°®» 



قد نحتاج الى الكثير من الوقت لإكتشاف سموم هذا النوع
من العقارب,لأن ثقتك العمياء بعقارب الصداقة تجعلك تستبعد
أن يكونوا مصدر السموم الحقيقي في حياتك,وقد تستهلك 
الكثير من العمر وأنت تبحث في جدار خصوصياتك عن 
الثغرة التي تتسرب منها أسرارك الى الآخرين ,وتستهلك
الكثير من الغباء وأنت تشكو لهم همومك ويجيدون 
الإنصات لك وفي أعماقهم ضحكة سخرية لاتسمعها أنت ,
لأن بينك وبينها جدار من الثقة, وقد يؤدي إكتشافك وجود
هذا النوع من العقارب في حياتك الى فقدان الثقة بالآخرين

فعلا اصعب نوع وكمان عقارب الحب 
ميرسى اوى اوى للموضوع الجميل الى كلة عقارب دة​


----------



## asula (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. ! 


ترى مالفرق بين عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب؟





عـ ــقـ ــارب الـ ـسـ ـاعـ ـة ::.. 

نخطئ كثيرا" حين نظن ان عقارب الساعة لاتلسع ولاتقتل, 

انها تمارس فينا أبشع أنواع القتل..لانها تلسع وقتنا 

وتقتل عمرنا ونحن لاندرك وهذا النوع من العقارب لا ندرك 

خطورته الا حين نلمح زحف الايام علينا عندها ندرك 

أن عقارب الساعة في زحفها بين الثواني والدقائق قد 

اختلست أجمل العمر..ترى هل فكر أحدكم في هذا اليوم..؟؟ 



..:: عـ ـقـ ـارب الـ ـدراسـ ـة ::.. 


على الرغم من صغر هذا النوع من العقارب الا أنها تؤذي 

بعمق, لأنها تظهر في حياتنا في مرحلة مهمة من مراحل 

العمر, وتلتصق بنا في وقت لانجيد فيه استخدام العقل كثيرا" 

وتبث سمومها في براءتنا وقد ترافقنا الى بقية مراحلنا 

وربما تحولنا سمومها المبكرة فينا مع الوقت الى..عقارب 



..:: عـ ـقـ ـارب الـ ـصـ ـداقـ ـة ::.. 

قد نحتاج الى الكثير من الوقت لإكتشاف سموم هذا النوع 

من العقارب,لأن ثقتك العمياء بعقارب الصداقة تجعلك تستبعد 

أن يكونوا مصدر السموم الحقيقي في حياتك,وقد تستهلك 

الكثير من العمر وأنت تبحث في جدار خصوصياتك عن 

الثغرة التي تتسرب منها أسرارك الى الآخرين ,وتستهلك 

الكثير من الغباء وأنت تشكو لهم همومك ويجيدون 

الإنصات لك وفي أعماقهم ضحكة سخرية لاتسمعها أنت , 

لأن بينك وبينها جدار من الثقة, وقد يؤدي إكتشافك وجود 

هذا النوع من العقارب في حياتك الى فقدان الثقة بالآخرين 

وتجنب الإلتصاق بهم.. 



..:: عـ ـقـ ـارب الـ ـعـ ـمـ ـل ::.. 


هؤلاء قد لايكونون أخطر أنواع العقارب في عمرك لكنهم من 

أقذر أنواعها لأنهم يبثون سمومهم في رزقك ومصدر عيشك, 

وهذا النوع لايظهر ولايتكاثر الا بموت الضمير ويجيد بث 

سمومه بطرق ملتويه وفي سريه تامة, وقد يبيح لنفسه لسعك 

بسمومه فقط لأنك تتقدمه وتقف أمامه وقد لاتستطيع التخلص 

منه مهما حاولت لأن وجوده في محيط عملك أمر لاتستطيع 

تغييره , وقد لاتسعفك ظروفك الى الرحيل من المكان تجنبا" 

لسمومه فتضطر وباسم الحاجه الى احتمال هذا النوع 

البغيض من العقارب الذي يتكاثر بشكل مخيف ولايخلو منه مجال.. 



..:: عـ ـقـ ـارب الـ ـحـ ـب ::.. 

هذا النوع من العقارب من أشد أنواع العقارب خطورة عليك.. 

لشدة التصاقه بك وبحلمك ولسعته ان لم تقتلك دمرتك.. 

وهذا النوع من العقارب يتخصص في الحلم والاحساس, 

فان كنت كتلة من الاحساس فان لسعته تنهيك تماما", 

وقد تتجاهل سريان سمومه فيك وتحتمل الآلام وتزداد 

التصاقا" به لأنك وصلت الى مرحلة متقدمه من..إدمــانه.. 



..:: عـ ـقـ ـارب الـ ـخـ ـريـ ـف ::.. 

هؤلاء تلتقيهم في خريف عمرك في وقت تكون فيه في أمسّ 

الحاجه الى واحة دافئه تحتويك وتبث الأمن في نفسك 

المرهقه المنهمكه من فصول الحياة, وتطمن احساسك 

المخيف باستقبال خريف العمر فيقتحمون هدوءك , 

لايحترمون خريفك يمنحونك بعض التوهم المقيت, يبثون 

سمومهم في استقرارك النفسي,ويستغلون حاجتك الى 

اعادة الزمن الجميل من جديد..ويمارسون أدوارهم في 

الخفاء ويفاجئونك بلسعتهم السامه كعقارب الرمل.. 



..:: عـ ـقـ ـارب الأقـ ـارب ::.. 

كان يقال في الماضي " الأقارب عقارب" وكان يقال أيضا" 

"أقرب لك عقرب لك" وقله قليله تلك التي لم تتذوق لسعة 

هذا النوع من العقارب, وسموم هذا النوع هي الأكثر مرارة 

ولسعتها هي الأكثر ألما" , لأنها جاءت من الأقرب الذي كان 

يجب أن يكون الأقرب لنا في كل شيء.. 



..::|| وأخـ ـيـ ـراً ||::.. 

(( لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك كي لاتكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب )) 

(( ترى بعد أن كنا نعيش بعقارب الزمن هل أصبحنا نعيش في زمـن العـقارب؟ )) 






مع خالص تحياتي

اسولة ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك كي لاتكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب )) 

ربناا يحمينا من كل انوااع العقارب ولساعتها ......ميرسى يا اسوووله يا قمررر على الموضوع الجميل وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى .


----------



## fredyyy (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

*أفسس 5 : 16 *

*مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ. *​ 
*ولنا هذا الوعد أيضاً*

*لوقا 10 : 19*

*هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُّوِ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْءٌ. *


*الطاعة التي لنا في المسيح تعطينا أن نتخطي كل هذة العقارب (( أن كنا ُنطيعة ))*


----------



## meraa (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

 لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك كي لاتكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب )) 

(( ترى بعد أن كنا نعيش بعقارب الزمن هل أصبحنا نعيش في زمـن العـقارب؟ ))
بجد احنا فى زمن العقارب لكن هقول مع fredyy* هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُّوِ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْ. 
ميرسى على الموضوع الجميل
*


----------



## mariaa (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو ويعطيكي العافية


----------



## asula (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



Dona Nabil قال:


> لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك كي لاتكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب ))
> 
> ربناا يحمينا من كل انوااع العقارب ولساعتها ......ميرسى يا اسوووله يا قمررر على الموضوع الجميل وكل سنه وانتى طيبه يا حبيبتى .





مشكورة حبيبتي دونا على كلمات الروعة وكل سنة وانتي بخير حبيبتي 
وتتقوي بنور المسيح والرب يحميكي من كل شي وحش ​


----------



## asula (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



fredyyy قال:


> *أفسس 5 : 16 *
> 
> *مُفْتَدِينَ الْوَقْتَ لأَنَّ الأَيَّامَ شِرِّيرَةٌ. *​
> *ولنا هذا الوعد أيضاً*
> ...






مشكور اخي العزيز على كلمات الانجيل
وهي كلمات الانجيل تقوينا ضد عقارب الزمن
والرب يقويك ويحميك
كل سنة وانت بخير ​


----------



## asula (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



meraa قال:


> لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك كي لاتكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب ))
> 
> (( ترى بعد أن كنا نعيش بعقارب الزمن هل أصبحنا نعيش في زمـن العـقارب؟ ))
> بجد احنا فى زمن العقارب لكن هقول مع fredyy* هَا أَنَا أُعْطِيكُمْ سُلْطَاناً لِتَدُوسُوا الْحَيَّاتِ وَالْعَقَارِبَ وَكُلَّ قُوَّةِ الْعَدُّوِ وَلاَ يَضُرُّكُمْ شَيْ.
> ...




مشكورة  حبيبتي ميرا على كلمات الحلوة 
والرب يقويكي ويحميكي من الشر 
كل سنة وانتي بخير وقوية بكلمة الرب يسوع​


----------



## asula (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



mariaa قال:


> ميرسي على الموضوع الحلو ويعطيكي العافية





هلا بحبيبتي ماريا 
نورتي موضوعي
مشكورة على كلماتك العسل
وانتي عضوة جديدة 
يلا بقى روينا مشاركاتك الحلوة
وكل سنة وانتي طيبة والرب يحميكي من الشرير ومن عقارب الزمن
وتكوني قوية بكلمة الرب يسوع [/CENTER]​


----------



## وليم تل (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

موضوع اكثر من رائع
اسولة
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (22 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

يا رب احفظنا و نجينا​


----------



## سندباد+اسيوط (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*

موضوع جميل وكلمات رائعة ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


----------



## asula (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



وليم تل قال:


> موضوع اكثر من رائع
> اسولة
> وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
> مودتى​




هلا باخي العزيز وليم نورت موضوعي
مشكور على كلماتك العسل 
وكل سنة وانت طيب​​


----------



## asula (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يا رب احفظنا و نجينا​


 
امين حبيبتي فراشة​ 
كل سنة وانتي طيبة ​ 
وكل سنة وانتي بتزيدي بنعمة الرب يسوع ​


----------



## asula (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: ! .. ! عقارب الزمن .. أم زمن العقارب ! .. !*



سندباد+اسيوط قال:


> موضوع جميل وكلمات رائعة ربنا بيارك تعب محبتك


 
ويبارك تعب مشاركت معي ​ 
مشكور اخي العزيز سندباد+اسيوط على مرورك​ 
وعلى كلماتك الكثير جميلة​ 
وكل سنة وانت بخير​ 
وتتقوى بايمان الرب يسوع اكثر واكثر​


----------



## وليم تل (22 أبريل 2008)

*لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

العقارب .. أنواع كثيره لا نعرفها .. وكل يوم نراها !! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب
ياترى .. 

ما الفرق بين عقارب الزمن و زمن العقارب ؟




عقارب الساعة 

نخطيء كثيراً حين نظن أن عقارب الساعة لا تلسع و لا تقتل

لكنها تمارس فينا أبشع أنواع القتل

لأنها تلسع وقتنا .. و تقتل عمرنا .. و نحن لا ندرك 

و هذا النوع من العقارب لا ندرك خطورته 

إلا حين نلمح زحف الأيام علينا

عندها ندرك ..أن عقارب الساعة في زحفها بين الثواني و الدقائق 
قد إختلست أجمل العمر.

ياترى

هل فكر أحدكم في هذا يوماً ؟

عقارب الدراسة

على الرغم من صغر هذا النوع من العقارب

إلا أنها قد تؤذي بعمق

لأنها تظهر في حياتنا في مرحلة مهمة من مراحل العمر

و تلتصق بنا في وقت لا نجيد فيه إستخدام العقل كثيراً 

و تبثُ سمومها في برائتنا 

و قد تُرافقنا سمومها إلى بقية مراحلنا

و ربما تحولنا سمومها المبكرة فينا 

مع الوقت إلى .... عقارب !!

عقارب الصداقة

قد تحتاج إلى الكثير من الوقت

لاكتشاف سموم هذا النوع من العقارب

لأن ثقتك العمياء بعقارب الصداقة 

تجعلك تستبعد أن يكونوا مصدر السموم الحقيقي في حياتك

و قد تستهلك الكثير من العمر و أنت تبحث 

في جدار خصوصياتك عن الثغرة التي تتسَرب منها أسرارك إلى الآخرين

و تستهلك الكثير من الغباء و أنت تشكو لهم همومك

و يجيدون الإنصات لك

وفي أعماقهم ضحكة سُخرية لا تسمعها أنت

لأن بينك و بينها جداراً من الثقة 

وقد يؤدي اكتشافك وجود هذا النوع من العقارب في حياتك

إلى فقدان الثقة بالآخرين و تجنُب الالتصاق بهم

عقارب العمل

هؤلاء .. قد لا يكونون أخطر أنواع العقارب في عمرك

لكنهم من أقذر أنواعها لأنهم يبثون سمومهم في رزقك و مصدر عيشك

و هذا النوع لا يظهر و لا يتكاثر إلا ...بموت الضمير

و يجيد بث سمومه بطرق ملتوية وفي سرية تامة

وقد يبيح لنفسه لسعك بسمومه

فقط لأنك تتقدمه و تقف أمامه

و قد لا تستطيع التخلص منه مهما حاولت

لأن وجوده في محيط عملك أمرٌ لا تستطيع تغييره

و قد لا تسعفك ظروفك إلى الرحيل من المكان تجنباً لسمومه

فتضطر و بإسم الحاجة إلى إحتمال هذا النوع البغيض من العقارب

الذي يتكاثر بشكل مخيف ..ولا يخلو منه مجال.

عقارب الحــــب

هذا النوع من العقارب من أشد أنواع العقارب خطورة عليك

لشدة إلتصاقه بك و بحلمك ولسعته إن لم تقتلك ...دمرتك وهذا النوع من العقارب يتخصص في الحلم و الإحساس فإن كنت كتلة من الحلم و الإحساس فإن لسعته تُنهيك تماماً وقد تتجاهل سريان سمومه فيك و تحتمل الآلام و تزداد التصاقاً به لأنك وصلت إلى مرحلة متقدمة من .. إدمانه

عقارب الربيع

هؤلاء تلتقيهم في ربيع عمرك

في وقت تكون فيه في أمس الحاجة 

إلى واحة دافئة تحتويك

و تبث الأمن في نفسك المُرهقة المنهكة

من فصول الحياة

و تُطمئن إحساسك المخيف بإستقبال

ربيع العمر فيقتحمون هدوءك

لا يحترمون ربيعك يمنحوك بعض الوهم المُقيت

يبثون سمومهم في استقرارك النفسي

و يستغلون حاجتك إلى إعادة الزمن

الجميل من جديد

و يمارسون أدوارهم في الخفاء

و يُفاجئونك بلسعتهم السامة كعقارب الرمل


عقارب الأقارب

كان يُقال في الماضي :

"الأقارب عقارب"

و كان يقال أيضاً :

"أقرب لك .. عقرب لك "

و قلة قليلة تلك التي

لم تتذوق لسعة هذا النوع من العقارب

و سموم هذا النوع هي الأكثر ألماً

لأنها جاءت من الأقرب

الذي كان يجب أن يكون الأقرب لنا في كل شيء

و قبل أن يُرعبنا المساء 

لا تحص عدد العقارب حولك أو في عمرك

كي لا تكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جُحر العقارب.


ودمتم فى حمى الرب بعيدا عن العقارب​


----------



## candy shop (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

عقارب الأقارب

والصداقه كمان

اصعب اتنين

شكراااااااااااااااا يا وليم

موضوع جميل اوى

كل سنه وانت طيب​


----------



## +Nevena+ (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

عندك حق يا زعيمنا
فما اكثر العقارب في هذه الايام
فاكثر ما يلمني هم عقارب الساعه والعمر الذي يمر بي دون جدوي
وعقارب الاصدقاء الذين وثقت بيهم وتخلوا عني في اشد اللحظات لهم
وعقارب الحب وعقارب الاقارب وما اصعابهم لانهم من اعز الناس واقربهم اليك
تسلم ايديك وليم وربنا يبعد عنك وعنا هذه العقارب ولسعتها ​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (22 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

فعلا يا وليم كلامك صحيح
فكم من عقارب تحول حياتنا الى حجيم
و لولا الثقه فى الراعى اللى اعطانا السلطان ان ندوس العقارب و الحيات
كانوا ابعتلعونا و نحن احياء

ميرسى خالص يا زعيمنا على الموضوع الجميل ده
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

شكرا كاندى 
على مرورك العطر
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

شكرا نيفين رمزى 
على مرورك العطر
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (26 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

شكرا نيفين ثروت 
على مرورك العطر
وكل سنة وانتى طيبة
مودتى​


----------



## just member (30 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

*الموضوع  فى منتهى الروعة *
*وتستحق تقييم ممتاااز*
*شكراااااا على تعب محبتك يا باشا ومستنيين جديدك*​


----------



## مينا 188 (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

*عقارب الاقارب فعلا اصعبهم ولكن عقارب
 الزمن ( عقارب الساعة )هى الاكثر صعوبة 
لأنها تلسع وقتنا .. و تقتل عمرنا .. و نحن لا ندرك 
كما قلت ولو فكرت برهه فى هذا النوع ستجد انه الاخطر 
لانه ببساطة لا يجعلك تفكر فى باقى العقارب رغم خطورتها 
فالعقارب الاخرى ستجعلك تخسر الاخرين وتشعر بمرارة غدرهم
اما عقارب الزمن بلسعتها ستخسر نفسك 
شكرا وليم موضوع فعلا جميل *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

مووووضوع جميل يا وليم .. ميرررسى وربنا معاك .


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

شكرا جوجو
على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

شكرا مينا
على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

شكرا دونا
على مرورك العطر
ودوام تواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## انطونيوس جرجس.. (4 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

يااه تصدق انا كنت عايشها ببساطه 
كنت بس يا دوب اعرف انى فى عقارب الحب والساعه 
لكن بجد كلامك اثر فيا وبجد استفدت منك 
ربنا معاك وتجبلنا مواضيع اروع وطبعا 
الموضوع ده مذهل 
بس عايز منك طلب قبل ما تنام تصليلى 
اخوك الصغير 

انطونيوس جرجس


----------



## وليم تل (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

الروعة من روعتك
انطونيوس جرجس
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
وحقا انا من احتاج ان تصلى من اجل ضعفى
ودمت بود​


----------



## mero_engel (5 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

*بجد بحييك علي الموضوع الرائع عزيزي وليم*
*ربنا يحمينا من كل انواع العقارب*
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## وليم تل (7 مايو 2008)

*رد على: لسعة العقارب.........؟!*

أمين
ميرو انجل
وحقا الروعة نابعة من
مرورك العطر ودوام تواصلك
ودمتى بود​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

**.*.* يا ترى ....عقارب الزمن أم زمن العقارب..*.*.**

عـــقـــارب الــســاعــة .:.

نخطئ كثيرا" حين نظن ان عقارب الساعة لاتلسع ولاتقتل,انها تمارس فينا أبشع أنواع القتل..لانها تلسع وقتنا وتقتل عمرنا ونحن لاندرك وهذا النوع من العقارب لا ندرك خطورته الا حين نلمح زحف الايام علينا عندها ندرك أن عقارب الساعة في زحفها بين الثواني والدقائق قد اختلست أجمل العمر..ترى هل فكر أحدكم في هذا اليوم..؟؟



.:. عــقــارب الــدراســة .:.

على الرغم من صغر هذا النوع من العقارب الا أنها تؤذي بعمق, لأنها تظهر في حياتنا في مرحلة مهمة من مراحل العمر, وتلتصق بنا في وقت لانجيد فيه استخدام العقل كثيرا" , وتبث سمومها في براءتنا وقد ترافقنا الى بقية مراحلنا وربما تحولنا سمومها المبكرة فينا مع الوقت الى..عقارب




.:.عــقــارب الــصــداقــة .:.

قد نحتاج الى الكثير من الوقت لإكتشاف سموم هذا النوع من العقارب,لأن ثقتك العمياء بعقارب الصداقة تجعلك تستبعد أن يكونوا مصدر السموم الحقيقي في حياتك,وقد تستهلك الكثير من العمر وأنت تبحث في جدار خصوصياتك عن الثغرة التي تتسرب منها أسرارك الى الآخرين ,وتستهلك الكثير من الغباء وأنت تشكو لهم همومك ويجيدون الإنصات لك وفي أعماقهم ضحكة سخرية لاتسمعها أنت , لأن بينك وبينها جدار من الثقة, وقد يؤدي إكتشافك وجود هذا النوع من العقارب في حياتك الى فقدان الثقة بالآخرين وتجنب الإلتصاق بهم




.:.عــقــارب الــعــمــل.:.

هؤلاء قد لايكونون أخطر أنواع العقارب في عمرك لكنهم من أقذر أنواعها لأنهم يبثون سمومهم في رزقك ومصدر عيشك, وهذا النوع لايظهر ولايتكاثر الا بموت الضمير ويجيد بث سمومه بطرق ملتويه وفي سريه تامة, وقد يبيح لنفسه لسعك بسمومه فقط لأنك تتقدمه وتقف أمامه وقد لاتستطيع التخلص منه مهما حاولت لأن وجوده في محيط عملك أمر لاتستطيع تغييره , وقد لاتسعفك ظروفك الى الرحيل من المكان تجنبا" لسمومه فتضطر وباسم الحاجه الى احتمال هذا النوع البغيض من العقارب الذي يتكاثر بشكل مخيف ولايخلو منه مجال..




.:.عــقــارب الـحــب.:.

هذا النوع من العقارب من أشد أنواع العقارب خطورة عليك..لشدة التصاقه بك وبحلمك ولسعته ان لم تقتلك دمرتك..وهذا النوع من العقارب يتخصص في الحلم والاحساس, فان كنت كتلة من الاحساس فان لسعته تنهيك تماما" ,,وقد تتجاهل سريان سمومه فيك وتحتمل الآلام وتزداد التصاقا" به لأنك وصلت الى مرحلة متقدمه من..إدمـــــــــانه..




.:.عــقــارب الــخــريــف.:.


هؤلاء تلتقيهم في خريف عمرك في وقت تكون فيه في أمسّ الحاجه الى واحة دافئه تحتويك وتبث الأمن في نفسك المرهقه المنهمكه من فصول الحياة, وتطمن احساسك المخيف باستقبال خريف العمر فيقتحمون هدوءك , لايحترمون خريفك يمنحونك بعض التوهم المقيت, يبثون سمومهم في استقرارك النفسي,ويستغلون حاجتك الى اعادة الزمن الجميل من جديد..ويمارسون أدوارهم في الخفاء ويفاجئونك بلسعتهم السامه كعقارب الرمل..




..:عــقــارب الأقــارب.:.

كان يقال في الماضي " الأقارب عقارب" وكان يقال أيضا" "أقرب لك عقرب لك" وقله قليله تلك التي لم تتذوق لسعة هذا النوع من العقارب, وسموم هذا النوع هي الأكثر مرارة ولسعتها هي الأكثر ألما" , لأنها جاءت من الأقرب الذي كان يجب أن يكون الأقرب لنا في كل شيء..



.:. وأخــيــرا" .:.

((لاتحص عدد العقارب من حولك أو في عمرك كي لاتكتشف أنك قضيت عمرك في جحر عقارب))



.:. السؤال .:.

(( بعد أن كنا نعيش بعقارب الزمن هل أصبحنا نعيش في زمـن العـقارب؟؟؟؟))

​


----------



## white rose (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: *.*.* يا ترى ....عقارب الزمن أم زمن العقارب..*.*.**

*رائع رائع رائع راااااااااااائع يا كوكو

موضوعك رائع

و للأسف الشديد انو واقعي جدا​*


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: *.*.* يا ترى ....عقارب الزمن أم زمن العقارب..*.*.**



> .:.عــقــارب الـحــب.:.
> 
> هذا النوع من العقارب من أشد أنواع العقارب خطورة عليك..لشدة التصاقه بك وبحلمك ولسعته ان لم تقتلك دمرتك..وهذا النوع من العقارب يتخصص في الحلم والاحساس, فان كنت كتلة من الاحساس فان لسعته تنهيك تماما" ,,وقد تتجاهل سريان سمومه فيك وتحتمل الآلام وتزداد التصاقا" به لأنك وصلت الى مرحلة متقدمه من..إدمـــــــــانه..



موضوع بجد جبار يا كوكو و فعلا واقعي جدا جدا 
مرسي يا جميل على موضوعك الممتع ده بجد
ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك 
اذكرني في صلواتك كتييييييييييير 
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: *.*.* يا ترى ....عقارب الزمن أم زمن العقارب..*.*.**



white rose قال:


> *رائع رائع رائع راااااااااااائع يا كوكو​*
> 
> *موضوعك رائع*​
> 
> *و للأسف الشديد انو واقعي جدا*​


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا الورده البيضا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (20 يونيو 2009)

*رد: *.*.* يا ترى ....عقارب الزمن أم زمن العقارب..*.*.**



moky قال:


> موضوع بجد جبار يا كوكو و فعلا واقعي جدا جدا ​
> مرسي يا جميل على موضوعك الممتع ده بجد
> ربنا يباركك يا جميل و يعوضك على محبتك
> اذكرني في صلواتك كتييييييييييير
> ...


 
ميرررسى على مرووورك يا مورى 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 فبراير 2010)

*رد: الفرق بين عقارب الزمن وزمن العقارب؟؟؟؟؟*

*تم الدمج للتكرار​*


----------

